# status post PEG TUBE ov dx



## ilvchopin (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi everyone. I hope you can help me out. How would you code an office visit for "status post PEG removal"? Do I use V55.1? or must the physician come up with some other dx?
Thanks in advance.

Also, if the physician says to code positive transglutaminase antibody, so I use 579.0 for coeliac disease?


----------



## blathrop19@gmail.com (Feb 10, 2011)

What was the reason the peg was removed? Check out the 536 dx codes. I'm not sure on your second question.

Bob


----------

